# Help I Need a Bakery Name Too



## sprinkles (Aug 29, 2012)

I like thie site. So glad I discovered it.

I am a newbie about to start a home baking business. I want a cute catchy name - but don't most of us.

Please give your suggestions.

I had thought of

4ever Frostings

Nuts About Desserts

And, I just can't get excited. Help me get excited with a new bakery name..

Thanks!!


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

how about sprinkles?


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Where is your new business located geographically? Maybe a regional twist to consider.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Would help to know where you are located...

I googled Sprinkles and found 6 just on my first page.

Totally fine, if you are not in the same general location (and if someone has already legally protected it under the intellectual property copyright there may be a problem)

Other than that...I LOVE the name, lolol!

How about Rainbow Sprinkles, Circus Sprinkles, you get the idea.

I also think using your street number + another noun sounds sharp.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

EverydayGourmet said:


> Cupcake queen
> 
> Main article: Sprinkles Cupcakes
> 
> ...


Interesting and good to know.

I guess that the name Sprinkles has been copyright protected for the advertising and selling of cupcakes?


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Well her and her husband are credited with opening Sprinkles Cupcakes, the world's first cupcake bakery, she's a judge on cup cake wars, has 10 current locations, 15 planned, celebrity clientele, so I'd say they would protect the brand that they established.

As for the post think that it may seem like a copy cat or worst an intentional recognizable rip off from an established brand. Also S2 (if you will) runs the risk of being legally challenged, IMO a start up has enough challenges without being sued for the name.

Cheers,

EDG


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Sprinkles the (brand) bakery the company that has started using the ATM format?

Whoever... thought it was genius!

One of those "Why didn't I think of that first" kick myself in the pants kind of thing.


----------

